
Study confirms that ending your texts with a period is terrible - mhb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/12/08/study-confirms-that-ending-your-texts-with-a-period-is-terrible/
======
DrScump
The study says "less sincere", _not_ "terrible".

Period.

;)

